# unusual behavior



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey guys i just wanted to ask a question about my female budgie...lately she's going down and staying there for a couple of minutes then starting to munch the papers and including dried droppings...when i went back home from work i noticed that the paper have some holes and the droppings are all on the corner of the cage...i had the opportunity to saw who is doing it and it was Gina. Well mostly she's picking with the paper not the droppings...captain?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

From your description, it seems your Gina is showing signs of being broody, she is likely in breeding condition (cere dark brown in colour).
She is shredding the paper at the bottom of the cage for nesting purposes and this should be discouraged as in to avoid unwanted egg laying.
You can place a grate at the bottom of the cage in order to prevent Gina from reaching the paper and shredding it. By rearranging her cage or moving Gina to a completely different cage, you can throw her off the nesting mood and out of breeding condition as well. 
During this time it's especially important to not give your budgies anything that they can potentially use as a nest. Limiting the protein intake and the amount of daylight hours will also be helpful.

For detailed information, check this link: http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks it is also my first thought but its not always bad to ask others who has more knowledge and experience in this kind of behavior of budgies...im still thinking if i want to breed them now or not as number 1 motive is i didnt studied how to and also i dont know jack's exact age although its cere is beginning to become royal blue color...as to Gina her cere is still crusty brown and maybe its also what it cause her to trigger that behavior...my cage has grate at the bottom and it is removable too only that i have been putting an extra layer of paper only to change it everyday


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Since you haven't yet done research on breeding and your Jack's cere is only now turning into the mature colour, (this means he is still very young at about 6 months old and budgies below 1 year of age should not be put to breeding), it's best to not go through the breeding route yet.

In order to breed responsibly, a person must have a good grasp and knowledge on the species and have real life experience in budgie ownership. 
This combined with the research into the subject will make you better equipped and prepared to assist your pair and eggs/chicks during the whole process of breeding and raising chicks.


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes i totally agree with you to that...i will change tha composition of the perches of the cage and some toys too and observe what happens...i hope this will discourage her to plan to breed as im always at work i cant observe them very well unless weekends...also if i reduce light and put the window closed i feel bad about them not having some light...i read the topic you linked also and will try to reduce the fatty foods and will put only veggies for the meantime


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I completely agree with Aluz and I'm glad you're taking the best steps to ensure Gina doesn't get too broody! :clap: 

Way to go :urock:

Let us know how she does! :wave:


----------

